# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea > Segura > Mundo >  Imagen del Rio Mundo a su paso por el Molino Falcon (Puentes romanos de Isso)

## Miguel Angel RB

La primera imagen es del año pasado y la segunda de este año

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hola a todos!!

Os dejo una imagen que tomé ayer en el molino Falcón, los puentes romanos de Isso.
El río Mundo va muy seco....

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según el SAIH del Segura, pasaban unos 15m3/s.... :Frown: 

Alguien sabe lo que le pasa al río Mundo???. A su paso por Lietor pasan ahora mismo 0,57m3/s. El año pasado a estas fechas pasaban unos 3m3/s... 2011 fué un año de pocas lluvias, y a pesar de todo pasaba un buen caudal para esa sequía....Este verano lo veremos seco entero :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Según el SAIH del Segura, pasaban unos 15m3/s....
> 
> *Alguien sabe lo que le pasa al río Mundo???*. A su paso por Lietor pasan ahora mismo 0,57m3/s. El año pasado a estas fechas pasaban unos 3m3/s... 2011 fué un año de pocas lluvias, y a pesar de todo pasaba un buen caudal para esa sequía....Este verano lo veremos seco entero


Pues que este año es de muchas menos lluvias que el anterior. Como siga así la cosa, se seca hasta el Guadiana en Ayamonte.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues que este año es de muchas menos lluvias que el anterior. Como siga así la cosa, se seca hasta el Guadiana en Ayamonte.


De las lluvias por la mitad sur, por lo menos nos podemos despedir como mínimo la primera quincena de Junio. Por no decir has Octubre...
El Guadalquivir seguramente se podrá cruzar andando.

----------

